# Vape King Presents Coil Glaze



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/16)

​
For those of you customers looking for a little slice of dessert heaven, Coil Glaze’s award-winning E-liquid line is sure to satisfy your sweetest sweet tooth.

60ML Unicorn bottles, all 3mg

Get them here: http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/usa-eliquid-import/coil-glaze.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (19/10/16)

Hey @Stroodlepuff, I think there is an error on the description of Berry Bluez on your site.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/16)

skola said:


> Hey @Stroodlepuff, I think there is an error on the description of Berry Bluez on your site.



I think you are correct  will fix now thank you


----------

